# Need help - what's going on??? (TMI)



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

Maybe you need an increase in thyroid medication. Have you seen a doctor or had blood tests done? Or maybe it's stress from waiting (that's happened to me before). Otherwise, it's possible you need a higher medication dose. I know synthothyroid is only T4 and most people need both T4 and T3. Check out the site "Stop the Thyroid Maddness

I'd go see a doctor if you really think your pregnant though. They could do a blood test.


----------

